# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Πτυχία Cisco διάφορες απορίες.

## JohnTehGreek

Καλησπέρα,

Φέτος τελειώνω Γ Λυκείου. 

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα καταφέρω να περάσω σε πανεπιστήμιο αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι ΔΕΝ θα ξαναδώσω δεύτερη φορά.

Παρόλα αυτά αγαπάω τα δίκτυα και θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με αυτό.
Ξέρω για τα πτυχία της Cisco και θα παρακαλούσα να μου λύσετε μερικές απορίες.

1)Είναι απίθανο να βρω δουλειά έξω _(δεν με ενδιαφέρει να δουλέψω στην Ελλάδα)_ μόνο με το CCNA; Χωρίς δηλαδή πτυχίο τριτοβάθμιας; Και αν όντως είναι απίθανο, αν πάρω και CCNP και κανα ακόμα πτυχίο όπως της MS μπορεί να γίνει κάτι;

2)Ξέρω ότι η ΕλληνοΑμερικανικη ένωση έχει προγράμματα για τα συγκεκριμένα πτυχία. Γνωρίζει κανείς την τιμή τους (για το CCNA παράδειγμα);

3)Διάβασα ότι υπάρχει και το entry lever πτυχίο της Cisco νομίζω λέγετε CCENT. Η αλήθεια είναι δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις πάνω στον τομέα των δικτύων. Οπότε πιστεύετε θα έπρεπε να το παρω και αυτό ή θα μου είναι άχρηστο εντελώς στην αγορά εργασίας;

Αυτά προς το παρών.

Ευχαριστώ όσους αφιερώσουν λίγο χρόνο να με βοηθήσουν.

----------


## tsioy

Θα απαντήσω σε αυτά που γνωρίζω σίγουρα :

2) Θα σου συνιστούσα να πάρεις βιβλία της Cisco, simulation προγράμματα και πας να δώσεις το πτυχίο μόνος σου. Πιο φτηνά θα σου έρθει και είναι εφικτό.

3) Την ύλη του CCNA μπορείς να τη σπάσεις σε 2 κομμάτια. Διάβασε το πρώτο, δώσε το CCENT (για να πάρεις και μία ιδέα από το στυλ των εξετάσεων) και μετά διαβάζεις το δεύτερο μέρος, το δίνεις και πλέον παίρνεις το CCNA.

----------


## SfH

1) Στην αγορά εργασίας, πουλάς τον εαυτό σου, όχι τα χαρτιά σου. Το χαρτί απλά θα σου ανοίξει την πόρτα για τη συνέντευξη. Από κει και ύστερα, περισσότερη σημασία έχει ο δικός σου χαρακτήρας και οι δικές σου ικανότητες παρά το αν έχεις phd στην αστροφυσική. Συγκεκριμένα τα certifications της cisco είναι σχετικά καλή επιλογή για να αποκτήσεις λίγες γνώσεις. Θεωρώντας ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να ξεκινήσεις από χαμηλά, δεν πιστεύω ότι για μια entry-level θέση θα ζήταγε κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω από ccna. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, ούτε καν αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητο σαν certification, εφόσον μπορείς να επιδείξεις ότι γνωρίζεις τα βασικά.

2) Για HAU και oteacademy έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια, αναφορικά με μαθήματα για cisco certifications στην Ελλάδα. Για τιμές, θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις απευθείας.

3) Πρακτικά είναι το μισό CCNA. Σαν χαρτί, δεν έχει κάποια ιδιαίτερη αξία ( ακόμα και το CCNA, είναι entry-level ). Αν, αφού μπεις στο πνεύμα της ύλης, θεωρείς ότι η απόκτησή του σα στόχος θα σε βοηθήσει να μάθεις ( ή είναι μέρος κάποιου προγράμματος που ακολουθείς ), μπορείς να το πάρεις.

----------


## lady_in_black

To CCNA ειναι αρκετο για τις περισσοτερες εργασιες, εξαλλου και στο ccnp r&s ή ccna security μην νομιζεις οτι θα αποκτησεις τιποτα τρελλες γνωσεις παραπανω τα ιδια πραγματα ειναι απλα με μεγαλυτερη και πιο σοβαρη εμβαθυνση που αποψη μου την κανεις και μονος σου. 

Αν δεν εχεις λεφτα να πας σε μια ακαδημια προτεινω να βρεις το υλικο που κανουν τωρα στο netacad, να βρεις σε pdf το βιβλιο του Odom για icnd1 (ccent) και να κατεβασεις τα dumps (susan και aron, αν θυμαμαι καλα απο ενα φιλο που κατεβηκε περσι). Με το packet tracer μπορεις ευκολα να δεις τα περισσοτερα που θα χρειαστεις για να ξεκινησεις νομιζω.

Καλο διαβασμα.

----------


## JohnTehGreek

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
To μόνο που με προβληματίζει εμένα είναι με τα Cert μπορώ να βρω δουλειά; 

Γιατί φυσικά όλα χαρτιά είναι και σημασία έχει τι ξέρω εγώ.
Αλλά το θέμα είναι χωρίς πτυχίο πανεπ. θα με πάρει κανένας εργοδότης στα σοβαρά να με καλέσει για συνέντευξη;

----------


## SfH

Προσωπικά θα απέφευγα τα dumps. Η ξέρεις αυτά που πρέπει και παίρνεις το χαρτί, ή όχι. Αν δεν τα ξέρεις και το πάρεις, φαίνεται πολύ εύκολα σε interview και δίνεις πολύ άσχημη εικόνα ( ότι είσαι διατεθειμένος να παραβιάσεις τους κανόνες για να πετύχεις αυτό που θέλεις ).




> Αλλά το θέμα είναι χωρίς πτυχίο πανεπ. θα με πάρει κανένας εργοδότης στα σοβαρά να με καλέσει για συνέντευξη;


Για entry level δουλειά ? Φυσικά. Μην κοιτάς που στην Ελλάδα σχεδόν όλοι είναι πτυχιούχοι  :Razz:

----------


## JohnTehGreek

Δεν με απασχολεί να δουλέψω στην Ελλάδα έτσι κ αλλιώς.

Φυσικά και για entry level δουλειά. Αλλά φαντάζομαι αφού αποκτήσω μια Χ προϋπηρεσία δεν θα έχω θέμα αργότερα να ανέβω κ άλλο έτσι;

----------


## giannis942

Καλησπερα θελω να ρωτησω σχετικα με το ccna εχω βασικες γνωσεις δικτυου δουλευα σε εταιρια πληροφορικης 5 χρονια σαν τεχνικος εφαρμογων. Με δικτυα επαγγελματικα δεν εχω εργαστει αλλα οκ μπορω να στησω ενα δικτυο με router switch κλπ ..... προβληματιζομαι αν θα πρεπει να παω σε ταχυρυθμα με 80 ωρες  εννοειτε σε labs η στο ολοκληρωμενο σεμιναριο με 280 ωρες. αν μπορεσει καποιος να με βοηθησει

----------


## JohnF

Αν έχεις όρεξη διάβασε μόνος σου. Πάρε τα βιβλία και παίξε με packet tracer / GNS3 ή ακόμα και πραγματικό εξοπλισμό

----------


## tsipoulanis

CCNA einai polu kalo gia arxh, opws eipe enas filos meta / tautoxrona kalo vhma einai to CCNA Security kai CCNP routing Switching.
sto ekswteriko ola auta einai gnwseis pou xreiazonte kai oi etairies psaxnoun atoma se eksidikeumenh gnwsh kai epipedo.
oi Etairies plhrwnoun kai ependioun sto ekswteriko gia High Availability, DataCenter Solution kai Security giauto 8a sou proteine na exeis stoxous kai ola 8a pane kala.

Sumplhromatika 8a sou elega oti isws na sou kanei kalo kai to Design...ena ksefulisma h' diavasma gia pistopoihsh.

----------


## tsioy

Ξεθάβω το θέμα για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας σχετικά με τις πιστοποιήσεις.

Το Νοέμβρη πήρα το CCNP R&S (με το παλίο σύστημα) και σκέφτομαι τι είναι καλύτερο:
α) να κινηθώ προς CCIE
β) να κινηθώ είτε σε άλλα concentration exams του CCNP Enterprise ή ακόμη και σε άλλο Professional (πχ CCNP Data Center)
γ) να δω τι παίζει σε άλλους vendors (πχ Juniper JNCIA-JNCIS κτλ)

Ποια προσέγγιση θεωρείται καλύτερη; Εξειδικευμένη γνώση σε ένα τομέα ή ευρύτερη σε τομείς/hw ;

----------


## SfH

Πρώτα από όλα, συγχαρητήρια  :Smile:  

Από κει και πέρα, εξαρτάται καθαρά από το τι θες να κάνεις. Το CCIE δεν έχει την αξία που είχε κάποτε, αλλά ακόμα καταφέρνει που και που έστω να σε περάσει από τα φίλτρα του HR και να σε πάει μέχρι τη συνέντευξη σχετικά άμεσα. Είναι κάτι όμως που απαιτεί αρκετό χρήμα και ακόμα περισσότερο χρόνο. Προσωπικά δε μπορώ να φανταστώ τον εαυτό μου π.χ. να είχε οικογένεια, σταθερή δουλειά και παράλληλα να διάβαζε για το CCIΕ χωρίς να θυσιάσει χρόνο από τα 2 προηγούμενο. Επίσης, θέλοντας και μη, για να έχεις ελπίδες να το περάσεις, θα σε αναγκάσει να μάθεις αρκετά πράγματα που πιθανώς να είναι άχρηστα στην καθημερινότητά σου, αλλά θα σε κάνουν να καταλάβεις αρκετές λειτουργίες σε βαθύ επίπεδο καθώς και να κατανοήσεις σχεδιαστικές αποφάσεις σε πρωτόκολλα/κτλ. Αν τυχαίνει και δουλεύεις βέβαια σε partner που σου καλύπτει τα εξέταστρα , υλικό/μαθήματα καθώς και ώρες μελέτης, δεν το συζητάω, αν σου αρέσει το υλικό, κυνήγησέ το  :Smile: 

Τα άλλα CCNP είναι πιο εύκολοι στόχοι, αλλά δεν έχουν και τόσο μεγάλη αξία, εκτός αν εργάζεσαι / θες να εργαστείς σε partner.

Τα μικρά JNCIA/JNCIS είναι εύκολα, έχουν υλικό στο site της juniper και είναι και πολύ φτηνά καθώς, όταν είχα ασχοληθεί εγώ μαζί τους τουλάχιστον, αν πέρναγες ένα online τεστ σου έδιναν κουπόνι για 50% έκπτωση. Γενικά είναι απλό να στήσεις virtual junos ( firefly / vsrx / vmx ) αν δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί ποτέ μαζί του ενώ είναι και αρκετά βολικό σαν λειτουργικό. Εφόσον έχεις CCNP, θα μου έκανε εντύπωση αν σου έπαιρνε πάνω από 2-3 εβδομάδες να πάρεις και το JNCIA-JUNOS και το JNCIS-ENT .

----------


## tsioy

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:  (για τις ευχές και την απάντηση)

Για το CCIE θα πρέπει να το σκεφτώ μάλλον 2 (μη σου πω και 3) φορές. Από τη μία, όντως είναι δύσκολο με παιδί και δουλειά. 
Επίσης, μιας και δε προλαβαίνω το CCIE Lab στη παλιά μορφή του, το ισοδύναμο "CCIE Enterprise Infrastructure v1.0" περιλαμβάνει της Παναγιάς τα μάτια από νέα ύλη

*Spoiler:*




			όπως πχ.
2.1 Cisco SD Access

    2.1.a Design a Cisco SD Access solution
    2.1.a i Underlay network (IS-IS, manual/PnP)
    2.1.a ii Overlay fabric design (LISP, VXLAN, Cisco TrustSec)
    2.1.a iii Fabric domains (single-site and multi-site using SD-WAN transit)
    2.1.b Cisco SD Access deployment
    2.1.b i Cisco DNA Center device discovery and device management
    2.1.b ii Add fabric node devices to an existing fabric
    2.1.b iii Host onboarding (wired endpoints only)
    2.1.b iv Fabric border handoff
    2.1.c Segmentation
    2.1.c i Macro-level segmentation using VNs
    2.1.c ii Micro-level segmentation using SGTs (using Cisco ISE)
    2.1.d Assurance
    2.1.d i Network and client health (360)
    2.1.d ii Monitoring and troubleshooting

2.2 Cisco SD-WAN

    2.2.a Design a Cisco SD-WAN solution
    2.2.a i Orchestration plane (vBond, NAT)
    2.2.a ii Management plane (vManage)
    2.2.a iii Control plane (vSmart, OMP)
    2.2.a iv Data plane (vEdge/cEdge)
    2.2.b WAN edge deployment
    2.2.b i Onboarding new edge routers
    2.2.b ii Orchestration with zero-touch provisioning/Plug-And-Play
    2.2.b iii OMP
    2.2.b iv TLOC
    2.2.c Configuration templates
    2.2.d Localized policies (only QoS)
    2.2.e Centralized policies
    2.2.e i Application Aware Routing
    2.2.e ii Topologies

και

5.1 Data encoding formats

    5.1.a JSON
    5.1.b XML

5.2 Automation and scripting

    5.2.a EEM applets
    5.2.b Guest shell
    5.2.b i Linux environment
    5.2.b ii CLI Python module
    5.2.b iii EEM Python module

5.3 Programmability

    5.3.a Interaction with vManage API
    5.3.a i Python requests library and Postman
    5.3.a ii Monitoring endpoints
    5.3.a iii Configuration endpoints
    5.3.b Interaction with Cisco DNA Center API
    5.3.b i HTTP request (GET, PUT, POST) via Python requests library and Postman
    5.3.c Interaction with Cisco IOS XE API
    5.3.c i Via NETCONF/YANG using Python ncclient library
    5.3.c ii Via RESTCONF/YANG using Python requests library and Postman
    5.3.d Deploy and verify model-driven telemetry
    5.3.d i Configure on-change subscription using gRPC

Ξενέρωσα...
		



Μάλλον κινούμαι μεταξύ του να αρχίσω να ασχολούμαι σοβαρά με το JUNOS ή με μία επέκταση στο CCNP.
Για το πρώτο, παρά το γεγονός ότι τα πρωτόκολλά/λειτουργίες είναι τα ίδια, το κάθε ένα έχει τις μικροδιαφορές του (πχ. στην εταιρεία που εργάζομαι, δεν είχε προσέξει ο network engineer να ρυθμίσει το STP σε Juniper switch  σε 2 νέα ports και ψάχναμε να δούμε ποια έγιναν blocked).
Για το δεύτερο, μία εξειδίκευση σε πχ designing δε θα με χάλαγε.

Αυτό που θα με ενδιέφερε είναι τι πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλύτερο για κάποιον να έχει σε αναζήτηση εργασίας.

----------


## goldenaura

> Ξεθάβω το θέμα για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας σχετικά με τις πιστοποιήσεις.
> 
> Το Νοέμβρη πήρα το CCNP R&S (με το παλίο σύστημα) και σκέφτομαι τι είναι καλύτερο:
> α) να κινηθώ προς CCIE
> β) να κινηθώ είτε σε άλλα concentration exams του CCNP Enterprise ή ακόμη και σε άλλο Professional (πχ CCNP Data Center)
> γ) να δω τι παίζει σε άλλους vendors (πχ Juniper JNCIA-JNCIS κτλ)
> 
> Ποια προσέγγιση θεωρείται καλύτερη; Εξειδικευμένη γνώση σε ένα τομέα ή ευρύτερη σε τομείς/hw ;


Αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με το security, δες και τις πιστοποιήσεις της Fortinet. Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να δεις και τα certs της VMWare. Hint: Up and coming networking company: Arista Networks.

----------


## EnDLess

++ για fortinet αφού έχεις πάρει και το ccnp r&s.. 

τώρα όσον αφορά το πρώτο ερώτημα, η all around γνώση είναι χρήσιμη αλλά η εξειδίκευση ακόμα πιο πολύ, χωρίς το ένα να αναιρεί το άλλο, φυσικά έχει να κάνει και για πού στοχεύεις..

----------


## tsioy

Γράφω εδώ "καθ' υπέρβαση" μιας και αφορά σε πιστοποίηση όχι της Cisco αλλά της Juniper.

Μετά από παρακολούθηση online μαθημάτων, απέκτησα ένα voucher για να δώσω το JNCIA-Junos. Δυστυχώς στο email που πήρα το voucher αναφέρεται ότι ισχύει μόνο για *online-proctored* τεστ και όχι για εξεταστικά κέντρα.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να το δώσω από το σπίτι, έχοντας δώσει σε κάποιον από το σύστημα πρόσβαση στον υπολογιστή μου (μικρόφωνο, camera κτλ).

Μέχρι τώρα, όλα τα άλλα τεστ τα είχα δώσει σε εξεταστικό κέντρο και να πω την αλήθεια, δεν μου είναι και τόσο άνετο να αποκτά κάποιος πρόσβαση στον υπολογιστή μου.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει δώσει κανείς τεστ με παρόμοια διαδικασία και ποια η εμπειρία του. 
Θα χρειαστεί να εγκαταστήσω κάποια app (και να τη βγάλω μετά τη διαδικασία ή θα γίνουν όλα μέσω browser;

----------


## netblues

Αν μιλαμε για proctorio, ολα γίνονται μεσω chrome. ; Γενικότερα σε παρακολουθεί μεσω AI και στο τελος βγαζει εvα cheat score. Ησυχία σε ενα δωματιο, σε βαζει να γυρισεις την καμερα γυρω γυρω και αυτο. Δεν υπάρχει κανενας Ινδός να χαρχαλευει αρχεια.
Αν παρολα αυτα δεν, παρε ενα μικρο ssd, στησε  windows και chrome, δωσε το τεστ, και μετα κανε format. 20€ κανει.
Δωρο ο. ssd

----------


## tsioy

Μιλάμε για pearsonvue.

Από ό,τι μόλις είδα, αρχικά κατεβάζεις ένα .exe για να τσεάρει αν το σύστημά σου είναι compatible με τη διαδικασία.
Μετά υποθέτω ότι γίνεται μέσω browser (μιας και ζητά τις τελευταίες εκδόσεις firefox, edge κτλ).

Eπίσης, δεν γίνεται τόσο απλά με ένα test system, μιας και ζητά activated windows. Καλή ιδέα πάντως.
Δυστυχώς, επίσης, δεν παίζει με ubuntu.

----------


## tolis13

για καποιον που θελει να μπει στο χωρο του it/networking το ccna ειναι καλη αρχη??Εχει προοπτικες ελλαδα??

----------


## EnDLess

Θα έλεγα το ccna είναι must have σε οποιοδήποτε κομμάτι του IT/ICT επιλέξεις να εξειδικευτείς, όχι μόνο του networking.

----------


## goldenaura

> για καποιον που θελει να μπει στο χωρο του it/networking το ccna ειναι καλη αρχη??Εχει προοπτικες ελλαδα??


Εννοείται.

----------

